# I wish I had someone to push me to be better



## Kope (Mar 20, 2022)

I can’t seem to find the motivation to improve myself. Whether   it be my art career or social life. Not sure if this is a part of depression or not.


----------



## ConorHyena (Mar 20, 2022)

depending on other people for motivation is difficult and can quickly lead to unhealthy relationships.

Usual advice in this situation - seek professional help.

and be kind to yourself. You don't always have to imrpove.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 20, 2022)

It can be, but also because we're creatures of habit. You've probably been living this way for a large chunk of your life so don't expect to be able to undo it overnight. It's going to take blood sweat and tears!

I think you need to find a program of some sort that will help shine light on your strengths and skills to help you realize yourself and find your confidence. When you start to feel good and appreciate yourself, the rest tends to come naturally.


----------



## Kope (Mar 20, 2022)

ConorHyena said:


> depending on other people for motivation is difficult and can quickly lead to unhealthy relationships.
> 
> Usual advice in this situation - seek professional help.
> 
> and be kind to yourself. You don't always have to imrpove.


i have tried therapy multiple times so i may just be a lost cause


----------



## Faustus (Mar 21, 2022)

Kope said:


> i have tried therapy multiple times so i may just be a lost cause


Nothing is truly lost until you give up searching for it.


----------



## GemStoner (Mar 21, 2022)

Kope said:


> i have tried therapy multiple times so i may just be a lost cause



I've had to give up on therapy altogether because they always give up on me after a few months.
The last one even waited until the very last minute of our last session, to tell me it would be our last session.

If you are a lost cause, so am I.

I keep seeing you around being so down on yourself and you really remind me of myself, especially when I was your age.

In the end, you're going to have to get serious about it because it's too important to you.

If you really can't let it go and be ok with letting it go, it's obvious it's too important to you, you're gonna be suffering inner turmoil until you can commit.

The only thing I think will really help is if you can set something of a schedule for yourself to study art and stick to it, that is really the only thing that will help with all the turmoil inside, when you can think to yourself "I am working on it" "I did study sketches of wolves for two hours today, I am getting there, I can relax"

You have to try as hard as you can to get back in touch with that inner child that was excited to learn, to love the learning process again. God knows public school really ruined that for most of us.

You have to learn to get addicted to the relief you feel when you know you have been practicing hard. If you set a schedule and mostly stick to it, it really will calm all that shit down inside. That part of you that likes to beat yourself up starts to have less and less ground to stand on and eventually loses its hold on you.

These forums honestly seem pretty supportive, if you really feel like you need extra "Keep going" input, I'm sure you could make or use a thread here to post your study work and get the occasional "good job"

I'd kind of been thinking about making a thread like that myself, if there isn't an old one to just necro post back to life, a thread just for people to post practice work, studies, share progress and be supportive.


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 22, 2022)

What's this? A lack of motivation? No no, not on my watch!

My good friend, I am so sorry that you cannot seem to find the proper spark to light your fire! I'll at least say this, in hopes that it'll help you out in some way. I refuse to accept that you lack that drive, and I hope after reading this, it'll at least give you a gentle boost! Now I don't expect immediate results, but I aim to get you there!


So, as for your career, I'll tell you this. Life can be tricky, life can definitely be unforgiving, but it's ultimately up to you to how it'll end! Each and every point you move forward in life is like a game, each move is decided and made by you. Now don't get me wrong, there's plenty of obstacles in the way, and they will always trip people up, no matter how strong willed or determined you can be! A shake of faith is indeed inevitable, but can be overwhelmed with your own good notion! If you fight hard enough, you may find the power to resist such drags that can often set people back in life, though I don't want that for you! You can keep up the good fight, don't let this temporary setback stop you! As long as there's the breath of life in your body, as long as you still wake up in the morning, that's an opportunity to battle whatever is making you move sluggishly. Even if you can't pinpoint what exactly is causing such a a setback, take the time to reflect, look back in your life, and ultimately do your best to try and move forward! Answers come to those who seek it, issues are resolved by those who can right it, and solution comes to those who battle for it! I'm not saying you must wage war to persevere, I'm simply saying if you keep resisting, not giving in to that ever-present void of darkness, you'll find yourself, and light that spark yourself!


As for your art! There's nothing that can limit you except yourself, and even if you have a hiccup at some point in life, you can definitely battle it! I'm sorry this is what you have to deal with, and not being able to pinpoint the issue can indeed be irksome, and for some, drag them down further. Does it feel like an anchor? A weight that drags you down through the murky waters or stillness? What is it exactly that you might be able to spot that can help you? Granted, if you do decide to attempt to battle it, the fight is never easy. All good things in life are worth fighting for, worth giving your best attempt to ensure that you overcome your issues. There's nothing in life that can stop you, except for you! And I refuse to let you be your own stoppage! If you can attempt to identify the problem, I strongly encourage it! Anything that can help you in the long run shall be your best benefit! You can do this my friend! An artist can spark their own fire, can lead to the path of their success, and while the struggles can indeed be a troubling one, you have that ability to overcome! You can do this, I believe in you all the way! Please, don't give into anything that may seem more dark and depressing! Don't get held back by the unforeseen force, do your best to combat it! I'm rooting for you, and I hope that you can power through this! Whatever may be the issue, I'm sure you can beat it! You are able, you are capable, and you can do this! As long as the breath of life keeps you going, you've got the will to fight! I believe in you my friend, and you can keep fighting! I wish you the best of luck, godspeed to my fellow friend! You've definitely got what it takes to pick yourself back up!  Persevere! Overcome! You can do it!


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 22, 2022)

At the end of the day you are responsible for yourself and it's your own job to pick yourself up. An unwilling patient is not going to be interested in whatever potential treatments/cures may be brought forth.

Clean your own room up, it's not someone else's job or duty.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> i have tried therapy multiple times so i may just be a lost cause


Did you ever hear of/try looking for art therapy?


----------



## Kope (Mar 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Did you ever hear of/try looking for art therapy?


Yeah


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 22, 2022)

Kope said:


> Yeah


You tried it?
(I also don't mean just drawing in your room as art therapy either XD)


----------



## Kope (Mar 22, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> You tried it?
> (I also don't mean just drawing in your room as art therapy either XD)


Yeah


----------

